# Juice for Twisp



## Rude Rudi (10/9/16)

Making some juice for a lady friend who uses a twisp - I know, I know, don't judge...she will come around one day...

How to I adapt a standard recipe? I understand that I need to do a 50/50 but are there any other considerations?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (10/9/16)

If she needs nic keep in mind that Twisp juices are normally 0mg and 18mg


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> If she needs nic keep in mind that Twisp juices are normally 0mg and 18mg



Thanks, but do I simply do a 50/50 mix?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/9/16)

not sure if i this is true but i heard that twisp uses some water to thin the juice as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/9/16)

it is rather runny..bought a bottle of rebel zero today to sample for cloning purposes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> not sure if i this is true but i heard that twisp uses some water to thin the juice as well



Yip, someone mentioned that I should add some distilled water but not sure how much...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/9/16)

dnt think too much maybe less than 0.5%...twisp are joyetech devices and wen i had ego one used normal vape shop house brand juice at 60/40 mix


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/9/16)

check this out :http://vaping360.com/joyetech-ego-one-review/ 

recommended to use 50/50 ratio so maybe try a small batch without water

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (10/9/16)

hey dude, one of my colleagues is on a twisp and has been for the past 2.5 years. I got him into DIY, and he mixes 50/50 - it works but he constantly has to turn his twisp upside down to wick it. He still uses them old school twisp's the second gen one's I think.

So in general it will work without the water - but the juice will still be thick. But if you want it more liquidy then consider the following:
45VG/50PG/5Water. <-- Don't do this, start lower then go up as required. So as per previous suggestions maybe 49.5VG/50PG/0.5water.

To add my friends twisp is not the rebranded Joytech's his is the device that came before these newer devices. The one with the coil at the top of the device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/9/16)

wow @NewOobY thats more than i inagined...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Making some juice for a lady friend who uses a twisp - I know, I know, don't judge...she will come around one day...
> 
> How to I adapt a standard recipe? I understand that I need to do a 50/50 but are there any other considerations?
> 
> ...



Depending on which Twisp she is using, the other consideration @Rude Rudi would probably be higher nic content
3 or 6mg just aint gonna cut it in the Twisp Clearo - the one before the current Aero

I assume that 6mg will be okay on the newer Aero (Ego One)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (10/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> wow @NewOobY thats more than i inagined...


maybe you right. Maybe first do less then up it if required. I would personally not add the water - just warn the user to tilt the device to wet the wicks of the coils if she is using an older device. The newer devices have the coils at the bottom so I don't think it will suffer from this problem of dry hits.


----------



## SAVaper (10/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks, but do I simply do a 50/50 mix?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I would start with 50/50 and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (10/9/16)

NewOobY said:


> hey dude, one of my colleagues is on a twisp and has been for the past 2.5 years. I got him into DIY, and he mixes 50/50 - it works but he constantly has to turn his twisp upside down to wick it. He still uses them old school twisp's the second gen one's I think.
> 
> So in general it will work without the water - but the juice will still be thick. But if you want it more liquidy then consider the following:
> 45VG/50PG/5Water. <-- Don't do this, start lower then go up as required. So as per previous suggestions maybe 49.5VG/50PG/0.5water.
> ...


I remember those. That is the twisp clearo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/9/16)

the twisp clearo was legendary..the new ones are kak

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/9/16)

Thanks all! Will give it a go! May the Vape gods be with me...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glytch (10/9/16)

Don't do 50/50 it's too thick. I've been mixing with a friend who has an old clearo. His mod broke this week and he's been vaping the 50/50 we mix for him and it's too thick. 

She'll start eating through coils with thick juice. I'd go with 5% water.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (10/9/16)

Why not go 60 PG?


----------



## SAVaper (11/9/16)

I am not sure which Twisp she has but when my wife was using the Twisp Aero I mixed 50/50 and 40pg/60vg for her. No issues and I did not notice any increase in coil use. I suppose it depends on the Twisp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

